# DUE DATE! Officaly on kitten watch..



## DitR (Oct 29, 2015)

First a quick intro! Mittens is a DLH tux, whom I was cat sitting. She went into heat while in my care. I successfully kept her indoors for 4 days! Then one night I came home from work with hands full with groceries. I open the door and Mitten BOLTS. I inform her owners of what happened. They didn't say anything. After then month was up that I was watching them, asked them when they were coming to get her... they said they wernt!!!! SOOO Now I have this beautiful tux with a bad habbit of peeing on things, and a litter on the way!! 

I use to rescue kitties over 10 years ago, but it just hasn't been something I was able to do since moving to Oregon. I am terribly out of practice when it comes to babies. I feel like I don't know what I'm doing (even though I do). I've hit the point where I am just really excited about the whole thing. 

I have lots of people wanting kittens, sadly most of them want them too young! People need to respect my choice of keeping the little ones till everyone has their shots and spayed/neutered! I may even include a microchip during their spay/neuter surgery. I haven't made up my mind yet. 

SOOO Her second prenatal check up we saw 3 maybe 4 kittens in her xray! They also tried telling me I was wrong about her due date because kittens are big and she was going to have them. Needless to say she is still pregnant proving I wasn't wrong. I am just looking for a little support, and feel I have someplace to go for questions if I end up with any! Mostly I'm just very excited about this adventure that has been placed in my lap, and want people to share it with. 

ON a last note, I WANT to keep mom, but between her peeing (she hates other cats) and my being SOOOO allergic to her, its just not possible  So I will sadly be rehoming her. However we will be considering one of her kittens to stay with us. We have 2 kitties already, and I wouldn't mind a 3rd.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice of you to keep her until she has her litter. That will also give you a chance to make sure she and the kits will all be fixed BEFORE rehoming so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow, you've done a great job so far! Thank you for taking such good care of mama/her kitties. Most people I know don't even bother giving their kittens shots, let alone spaying/neutering them!

Best of luck to you.


----------



## DitR (Oct 29, 2015)

I would never let mom or her babies go with out having at least first shots and fixed! Honestly I'm disgusted with the previous owners about the whole thing. They asked me to watch her for a month while they moved and got settled in. They told me I would be watching her and her 16 week old son, but then when they dropped her off they said they found someone who wanted the kitten. So this is a back to back litter for her and I feel bad. I feel like its my fault this happened, but I honestly did my best to keep her in. The only way for me to feel less guilty is to just provide the best care I can for her and her little ones. 

She should be on day 63! Her xray was done on day 58, they told me her kittens looked full term and if she went another week she would need a C-section. Sadly the vet knew less then I did about pregnant cats, and I want a second opinion! 

Once I figure out how to share photos, Illl do that


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

it is THEIR fault for not getting her spayed, not yours! i think i'd be crossing these jerks off my friends list! as far as her peeing on things--what have you tried to help this?


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

ran out of edit time...
do you have a room you can keep mama kitty in and get a nest ready for her? have a couple of litter boxes and everything she needs. i imagine your other cats are making her very nervous since she is about to deliver and that's part of the peeing problem..


----------



## DitR (Oct 29, 2015)

sorry I havn't responded I've been very busy! I have had her in my bedroom away from the boys since I was 100% sure se was pregnant, but had been letting her out some here and there so she wasn't alone too much. However that stopped when she climbed into my dad's basket of clean clothes and peed on them. That sealed her fate, and I absolutely can not keep her. Honestly she hasn't peed once in my room accept for in her box. She just prefures to be a single cat. Or maybe I'll get lucky and someone will take her and one of her daughters....


----------



## DitR (Oct 29, 2015)

oh and btw the kittens were born November 7th bright and early. She had 3 kittens. First one was an adorable little Siamese girl named Mew Cat, the second one a beautifully marked black and white girl named Zazzle, and the third baby is a gorgeous super dark tabby boy named Whiskers. My daughter could not be more happy about the tabby. They all have their eyes fully opened today, and they are just sooo cute! Its going to be so hard rehoming them.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations! 

To be fair to her, some intact females do inappropriately urinate or spray. One of my queens does this and it earns her a pair of "Princess Panties" when she is out of her rooms. My queen does stop when she is expecting...but some queens don't. 

Your girl may stop this when she is spayed once the hormones leave her body.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

One of our local rescues has a spayed female that does that. The only time she stopped was when she was nursing her kittens - she was brought in heavily pregnant. Now she's on Prozac and they're trying to figure out how to stop her without drugs. It's a shame, because she's a really sweet and pretty little calico with the most gorgeous golden eyes. :sad:


----------



## DitR (Oct 29, 2015)

Hoping spaying her helps but to be on the safe side im sticking with looking for a single pet home. Its what she would like best. if someone can tell me how to post pics I can share pictures of this beautiful momma and her gorgeous 3 week old babies that just keep getting cuter and cuter!!!


----------

